# Leke med kernel-2.5.5x, module-init-tools-0.9.7 og kernel-2.

## waterthrill

Hei, Gentoo-folk og Godt Nyttår.

Jeg har gjort mesterstykket i å klare å kompilere kernel-2.5.52, men klarer ikke å starte opp kjernen. Skjermen blir svart, noe som kan tyde på dårlige framebuffer-drivere for mitt ATI 128 kort. Men dette kan løses. 

Ettersom at jeg har lyst til å starte min nye kjerne, så har jeg selvsagt lyst til å bruke modulene. Dette trenger jeg da module-init-tools til. 

Jeg kan bruke forskjellige kjerner, som jeg kaller fra grub, deriblant 3 ulike kernel-2.4 og 1 kernel-2.5.53. 

Kan jeg regne med at module-init-tools fikser brasene når jeg så plutselig har lyst til å kjøre kernel-2.4 igjen? Den er bakover-kompatibel? 

Kan jeg bruke kjerne.2.4 selvom jeg har module-init-tools-0.9.7 installert?

Hva gjør jeg dersom dette går ad dundas? Fjerner insmod,depmod, modprobe i /sbin og erstatter disse med insmod.old, depmod.old og modprobe.old?

Ole

----------

## ebrostig

Bare emerge den nye versjonen av init-tools, baade 2.4.x og 2.5.x virker fint med den. Jeg bruker begge versjonene av kjernen.

Erik

----------

## Luguber

Er det egentlig noen store forskjeller mellom 2.4.x og 2.5.x ?

Har ikke fulgt så godt med i det siste på kernel-changelog.

----------

## waterthrill

Hei.

Ville bare si at kernel-2.5.55 er oppe og går. 

Fikk det til til slutt. 

Nå er det bare testing av kjernen....Finne bugs +++

Ole

----------

## ebrostig

 *Luguber wrote:*   

> Er det egentlig noen store forskjeller mellom 2.4.x og 2.5.x ?
> 
> Har ikke fulgt så godt med i det siste på kernel-changelog.

 

JA!  :Smile: 

En hel masse, vet det finnes en del linker for mere informasjon, men jeg har ikke de her.

Dersom du ikke har spesiell hardware som trenger 2.5.x, vent til den blir sluppet som stabil, i.e 2.6 eller 3.0  :Smile: 

Erik

----------

